# 92fs Us/Italian made ??



## Ozark10 (Dec 4, 2007)

What are the differences between the Italian made and US product in this pistol ? Those offered on GunBroker and GunsAmerica seem to emphasize Italian made particularilly with the ss/inox version.


----------



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

Best source of Beretta info is here:

http://www.berettaforum.net/vb/


----------



## Cary Keshen (Oct 20, 2009)

I own 5 Beretta shotguns, 2 Beretta handguns and have followed the brand for over 10 years. Beretta, like most manufacturers does different guns at different times. So when they finish up a batch of Model "X" and release it to the marketplace you see a lot of Model "X" around and this is what the dealers are offering for sale. Wait 3 months and all of a sudden you will see a whole bunch on Model "Y" in the marketplace. The thing that I learned over the years that if a model is around that you want, buy it, because it could be a long time before it is around again in any numbers. I own a 92FS Inox American version with a highly polished slide. It seems Beretta only made this for a short time and it has not been available since then. The Italian Inox has silver colored parts on it (ie: hammer, safety, trigger, slide stop) where those parts on my gun are black. The Italian gun is, in my opinion a very good looking gun and if you want one buy it now becasue you may not see it again for a while. Bought mine at Bud's http://www.budsgunshop.com/ They have very good prices and service.


----------



## Pate (Mar 26, 2009)

I own a US 92FS and an Italian 96 and they are both very nice. People claim that the Italian guns are better made, but you can't go wrong with either. Given a choice at the same cost get the Italian. I would think it would be worth a little more if you ever sell it.

Pat


----------



## Ozark10 (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks all for replying. I bought the 92FS Inox, online, and my local FFL should be receiving it next week. I have several 1911's and I'm anxious to make comparisions between the pistols. The December issue of American Rifleman has an article on the U.S.M9 and thus created an interest in purchasing the Beretta. Aside from it being cheaper to shoot ( 9MM vs 45 cal. ) it should be in any collectors inventory !!


----------



## Cary Keshen (Oct 20, 2009)

My 92FS shot low and to the left with the factory fixed sights. I do not use it for carry, only for target shooting. I purchased an LPA target sight from Midway and had a local gunsmith install it. After a minor adjustment to the sight I blasted the whole center out of the target. The sight was about $60 and cost me about $20 to have it intalled. It was the best $80 I ever spent on a gun.


----------



## Ozark10 (Dec 4, 2007)

Took possession of the 92FS on Friday and Monday exercised 100 rounds thru it. The pistol turned out to be made in Italy. I am extremely pleased with the look and performance of this gun. The single action trigger is short and about 4lbs the double action a longer haul at about 11lbs. Accuracy at 35 feet was all within 6 inches, with two fliers. All rounds fed and ejected flawlessly, PMC Bronze 115gr. This is a keeper.....................walnut grips ordered..........thanks for the responces to my questions last week.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

Ozark10 said:


> What are the differences between the Italian made and US product in this pistol ? Those offered on GunBroker and GunsAmerica seem to emphasize Italian made particularilly with the ss/inox version.


Mine is marked "MOD. FS 92 CENTURION - Cal. 9 Parabellum - PATENTED" on the right side of the slide.
With "BERETTA USA CORP. ACKK. MD" below that.
It is marked "PIETRO BERETTA gardone v.t - made in italy" on the left side of the side. Followed by the PB in an oval logo. Actually, the "gardone etc." is really in caps also, just smaller in height.
The serial number is on the left side of the frame, below the BERETTA on the slide.

The "Centurion" uses a slightly shorter slide and barrel.
I purchased it in 1992. My first handgun. It had "factory installed" night sights by Trijicon. I don't know if this was done in Italy, or the USA.
On the slide "narrowing" at the front it's marked "Trijicon" with their registry mark. In white "paint".
Below that is the Trijicon model number, also in white. "TH3 92". There is VERY small mark between the T & H. And, the "3" is a subscript.

I put Hogue "soft pebble" grip panels on it right away. Thousands of rounds. The only malfunctions were my fault. I had left it unused in my safe for three years. 
A year ago my girlfriend wanted to shoot it. She has a PPK. She had a couple of smokestacks per magazine. I accused her of "limp wristing". 
"I'll show you how to shoot a big semi-auto!". Oops. Me too. Cleaning and reoiling. No problems since.
It's been promoted. It's out of sight. But, within my reach from my "TV recliner lounge". Gets cleaned and reoiled every two months.

The Trijicon front sight failed about the two year mark. Their factory was located near where I lived.
I called. "We don't do any retail business here". She asked for my phone number. She called back and asked me to drop off the slide. I did.
Two days later I retrieved it from her after she called. No charge. They've glowed green ever since. This is past their "service life".
I wish all my "service needs" had been handled that well. :mrgreen:


----------

